# Trigger on youth marlin.



## Bgarner1983 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey guys i need to know if any of you can tell me what to do to loosen the trigger pull on my boys 22. It is a Marlin Model 15y . It was my first gun and i have passed it to him but the trigger is too stiff. I don't know what is wrong with it. I have taken it apart and don't see any thing wrong. It is even stiff for me to pull. Any ideas?
                              Thanks


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 16, 2007)

Bgarner1983 said:


> Hey guys i need to know if any of you can tell me what to do to loosen the trigger pull on my boys 22. It is a Marlin Model 15y . It was my first gun and i have passed it to him but the trigger is too stiff. I don't know what is wrong with it. I have taken it apart and don't see any thing wrong. It is even stiff for me to pull. Any ideas?
> Thanks



Show a pic of the trigger and I can tell you if it's like the Pre 2004 or T-900


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pics


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Aug 17, 2007)

sorry for the quality not very good at taking pics


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 17, 2007)

I really can't tell from the pics but it looks like a Pre 04 trigger style and you can replace the trigger spring w a lighter weight one and shim the sear spring.


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok is there a place to order that stuff or would it be better to take it to a gunsmith. I know a guy right up the road from me that could do it


----------



## tuffenough (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mid South Shooters Supply*

You can go on-line they carry triggers and parts for Marlins not sure if you want to invest much but they offer a Rifle Basix adjustable trigger that is very nice and do it yourself installation. I put one in my Marlin and love it cost $65.00. phone # 800-272-3000 or www.midsouthshooters.com


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Aug 20, 2007)

for factory parts go to www.e-gunparts.com


----------

